# POLAR VORTEX SALE



## tjohnson (Jan 26, 2014)

*POLAR VORTEX SALE*

*FREE SHIPPING*

*All Orders $29.99 and Over*

*Coupon Code = PVFREESHIP*

*Sale Ends 1/31/14*

*Continental U.S. Only*


----------



## smoke king (Jan 26, 2014)

Todd,

Does that mean the polar vortex is going to end on 1/31/14?  I sure hope so! I'm getting tired of it.


----------



## talan64 (Jan 26, 2014)

Great Deal Todd!  Thanks for the discount!  It's funny, I was just thinking I needed more dust for some nice slabs of bacon I'm getting ready to smoke!

Order placed


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Todd,  I just ordered some mats and pellets. The free shipping really helps the wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Stan


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 27, 2014)

*It's Still COLD!*

*Sale is *_*HOT!*_


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 27, 2014)

How about Stopping the Free Shipping of Sub-Zero Temps to PA! Too cold to even light my AMNPS...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ

BTW...Thanks for another Great Sale. You Da' Man TJ...


----------



## radioguy (Jan 27, 2014)

My AMNPS burnt great this past Saturday.  We had a heat wave in Ohio +22 was the high.  Had to have some Q for the next cold weather.  

RG


----------



## jimdepo (Jan 28, 2014)

The polar vortex is just gonna touch the northern part of Florida.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 2, 2014)

*Still Cold Outside*

*Polar Vortex Sale is HOT!*

*Free Shipping In The U.S. On All Orders $29.99+*

*Coupon Code = PVFREESHIP*


----------

